# What a bad month ive had!!!



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

Ive had a terrible month and need some advice on getting back on!

start of the month my long term girlfriend dumps me, so been on the drink for 2 weeks solid then got a chest infection for another 2 weeks and just now getting over it!

not been in the gym for a month and my diet has gone down the pan!!!

i cant believe how quickly my gains have gone down and how much bloody weight ive put around my gut so quick!!

any ideas of whats good to get back into into it? i was doing so well?

i cant wait to get back into the gym and get pumping, i miss it like mad!

cheers guys


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but things will work themselves out 1 way or another, mate youve said what you need to do, get back in and get focused, it wont be long in coming back, good luck.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry Mate!

Baby steps.......

First the girlfriend that dumps you, she would have done it anyways. Better sooner than later after a tribe of children and home.

Sorry but good riddence. 

Now go to the gym and work at it slowly. Time is your friend and it not only heals all wounds but is just plain good sometimes.

Breaks are good for the body and mind TBH!!!!!!!

You dont seem like you are at the breaking point so just remember tomorrow is another day.

Things could be way worse big time.

Go to the gym even if you dont want to, this will get your aggression out of you and you will heal and grow.

Actually a good will help you here and I recommend some B-complex. This is good for stress. If you need a concocktion fo stuff I can help you for sure. Herbs, antioxidents, antidepresents (herbs) I can help you.

But just do something that is for you and just for you and you will help yourself.

I know that sounds selfish but this is good for your mind and body.

Sorry if I sound out of it I have had a couple of pints


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dammit after reading my last post I sound blithering stupid.

Oh well if you want some herbal antidepresants I can help.

Do something for yourself anyways.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Good advice - best of luck Conan - get back in the gym and get out there and enjoy yourself.... I've always found that casual s3x (and lots of it!!!) helps me get over a split.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

dont know whether you do any cycles mate but my advice would be to leave gear well alone untill you feel more centered! When i split with my fiance i started a really heavy cycle straight away but because emotionally i was all over the place, i had a really rough time and started to lose the plot a bit. But definitely get back in the gym and get some of that aggression out. You'll feel way better. I did the same as you and hit the drink and put loads of weight on too.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

All good advice, as the guys have said, all will be good in time. I always laugh now when bad things happen, becasue all will be good again soon, and life has a really funny way of shocking you! in the last four or five years i can honestly say at the end of each year I would not have believed you if you would have told me what I would have done that year if you would have told me at the begining!!

On the training side i am goign through some thing similar. I have started a business and my garage, which is my gym is full of Mini motor bikes so for three weeks I have not been able to train! just managed to sqweeze my bar and some decent'ish weight out last night so I can keep myself ticking over!

Think how you want to look in a given, realistic time span, Get back to the gym, and put 100% focus on achieving your goal! this will help keep your mind off the situation, let off stream and soon enough you will be looking good and ready to meet some fit bird (or a few) then you will remember how good it is when you first meet some one.

If your lucky you will remember it every weekend

Good Luck


----------

